# Ebony table



## Byron Barker (Apr 8, 2019)

My landlord has this ebony tea table he bought over 30 years ago (when such things still existed) for about 1,000$. He says it is worth about 30,000$ now. Not sure how accurate that is, but it is quite a thing to behold. Half of me kindof thought it was simply stained wood since there was no visable sapwood, but he convinced me it was the real deal. These sorts of tables always use the roots for the base. My wife's family has a yew one from around the same time period with matching log stools from the same tree. Not around much anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 8, 2019)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 8, 2019)

CWS said:


> How much does it weigh?


No idea. It is huge and thick. Definitely can't pick it up without a crew of guys. Sits 5 people.


----------



## TimR (Apr 8, 2019)

I wonder if the term “ebony” perhaps gets used like “ironwood”. I have some large animal carvings I brought back from the late 90s working in Indonesia. Several of the pieces are claimed to be ebony, but I’ve not tried verifying. Regardless that table is a beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 8, 2019)

A thing to behold for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 8, 2019)

TimR said:


> I wonder if the term “ebony” perhaps gets used like “ironwood”. I have some large animal carvings I brought back from the late 90s working in Indonesia. Several of the pieces are claimed to be ebony, but I’ve not tried verifying. Regardless that table is a beauty!


Yes, I agree. The Chinese word for ebony includes a lot of non ebony trees. He called this one black ebony, so my guess is it is indeed some kind of ebony. Who knows which.


----------

